# FS 150g 5X2X2 $350 PICS ADDED



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Comes with. custom made setup

-Glass tank
-stand
-canopy
-lights
-glass tops
-sump with pump and lots of bioballs includes plumbing (top right corner is drilled)

$350


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are some photos for those of you that asked. First come first serve. Canopy is not in use, its upright to the left of the first pic. Also different lights in the sale, sholights with 2 X 4' bulbs


----------



## Arthur Malloy (Oct 22, 2010)

Exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## firsttenor (Jul 7, 2010)

pmed you, if you still have it, I will buy at full price


----------



## Kenta (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey everyone, been off the forum for a while now. tank is still available.


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there!!!
tank still available??????????
please let me know send a pm are email me [email protected]

thanks


----------

